
The Applied Machine Learning Exchange - tarungangwani
http://aml.exchange
======
tarungangwani
Building off this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13159908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13159908)

I have started a newsletter, webinar series and blog to invite folks like you
to share you experiences using ML to solve real, human problems. I'd like to
invite a constructive dialogue for businesses and ML providers alike to come
together to discuss how this cool technology can make a real impact. Hope to
have some of you join the conversation.

